# Help finding site to do a collage



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a beautiful collage I did of Brady pictures a while back when we had a photo challenge for it. My 3 year old neice has requested pictures of my dogs for her room and I thought it would be nice to make a collage of the pups for her. I can't remember what the website was that I made this on. Can anyone help?

Thanks

Karen

PS My neice says she wants pictures of Brady, Dugan and The Princess Doggie. She calls Cassie the Princess Doggie and has even asked me if she lives in a castle Got to love a 3 year old!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Perfect! I am going there right now. Thank you!!


----------

